# Cycle Oregon weekend?



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Since there isn't a call out thread going yet, I'll start one. 

So who is going to be there in some capacity (rider, volunteer, spectator, et cetera)?

I'm paid up and going. Should be arriving around 3:30 to 4:00 on Friday. Picking up my jersey at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Okay, so no one else is willing to admit that they are going to be at the Cycle Oregon Weekend Edition, this coming weekend. :mad2:

If you are there, look for me in the evening. I'll have a purple kilt on at some point.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I'll be there. I'll be at Rest Stop 3 (Silver Falls State Park) on Saturday. Otherwise I'll be a Rider Services. Stop and say hello.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

If I do the long loop on Saturday, I'll look for you. Otherwise, it'll probably be at rider services, maybe Friday afternoon/evening. Hint, I will not be flying the Canadian flag this trip, but will be riding the LHT. :wink:


----------



## badbcky (Aug 8, 2011)

How was it? I was thinking about this being a nice weekend trip for me and my hubby. I'm addicted to the long distances and he's a bit more out-of-shape, so I figured doing this weekend where we can each go our own speed and do our own thing would work out well... Thoughts?

Reb


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Except for the rain on Sunday, it was great. I did the medium loop on Saturday (44 miles by my cycle computer). Took a long lunch stop at the Oregon Gardens outside of Silverton. I'd do it again in the future, providing I can fit it in with my schedule. This year I was able to do so, as I was laid off a couple of weeks earlier, even though I was scheduled to have that weekend off for vacation, if I hadn't been laid off. :mad2:

If both of you plan to go, and ride at your own pace, and comfortable distance, you will have and experience. Just take lots of photos to compare with each other afterwords.:thumbsup:

My next-tent neighbor had a ball, even though her husband stayed home with the horses and dogs.


----------



## badbcky (Aug 8, 2011)

Aaargh. Sorry to hear about the job loss but glad to hear you had fun!

If I had horses and dogs, I would stay home, too, but I think I can convince the Man to go!

Reb


----------

